# Bethel Chapel, Newtown -April 2015



## Goldie87 (Apr 11, 2015)

Constructed between 1875 and 1876, this is the third Welsh Calvinist chapel to have been built in Newtown. Designed by the famous Liverpool architect Richard Owens, and built at a cost of £2300, the chapel was constructed in the gothic style. The front elevation is in squared masonry and sandstone dressings with a central door and two buttresses to the main gable (from which spirelets have been removed). The remainder is in yellow brick beneath a slated roof to a tiled ridge. It probably seated about 450 people but is now in a sad state of disrepair, the holes in the roof have lead to some major rot to one side of the building.


----------



## smiler (Apr 11, 2015)

That really is nicely done, gorgeous building, lovely pics and a well researched report, can't ask for more. Many Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2015)

Lovely set of photos there from a location I haven't seen before. Nicely done


----------



## mookster (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## krela (Apr 11, 2015)

It's not going to last much longer with the roof like that.  Thanks Goldie, good to hear from you.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, really nice! Love a good church. Shame about the roof


----------



## brickworx (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice colour and light in your pics...cheers


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful building shame it looks doomed,Great shots.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2015)

Great set - digging the Sheff United away shirt circa 1981-83 interior colours.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice one, that really is a special yellow! 
As Krela said, that roof really is going to be it's downfall. 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Apr 16, 2015)

I dunno, give it a year or two with no vandalism and that place will look even better...


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 17, 2015)

The floors have already gone on the side with the missing slates, give it a few years and it will be a lot worse.


----------

